# Connecting Lenovo T61 to TV



## pragan (Jul 20, 2007)

Hi Friends,

Hope someone here can help me out.

I have a Laptop from Lenovo and it has VGA port. "NO S-Video" so I purchased a cable that has VGA at one end and Svideo,Yellow Rca at the other end as here :
http://www.computercasesandcables.com/ccc/CV-25120.html

I have a convertor that can take Svideo as in and that gives RCa(yellow/red/white) to my tv.

My OS is Windows Vista and I am not able to detect the external monitor.

Earlier my other laptop had Svideo so I connect one end to the laptop and the other end to the RCA convertor then thre colored ones go to the tv and everything works fine with XP os.

Please let me know if I am missing something.

Again, connection is as below

One end i.e VGA is to the Laptop
Other end i.e S-video to the convertor
From Convertor I take the yellow one to the TV.

For audio I directly connect to the headphone jack of Laptop to the tv through Red or White.

Thanks
Pragan.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Does the owner's manual for your particular model of computer specifically say that it can output a Composite and/or S-Video TV signal through the VGA connector? If so, the manual should also tell you if you need to switch the VGA connector outputs from RGB to TV with some type of key press operation.

EDIT: Before I forget; Hi pragan, and welcome to TSG.


----------



## pragan (Jul 20, 2007)

HI Chuck,

Thanks for welcoming me and the reply. I tried connecting my laptop to the Monitor of my desktop and it works well.
As per your suggestion I checked the manual but I couldnt find anywhere about VGA can output composite or svideo signel..In my manual I can see a note saying tht a port to connect external monitor.

Please help me if there is something that I can do..I was happy to buy the cable when I saw it online that there is convertor for VGA to Svideo..

Thanks
Pragan!


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

The cable in your link is an adapte, not a converter. The description also says, "NOTE: Note Though this adapter works with most video cards, some video cards do not support this adapter." It is made to work with video controller cards that have the ability to switch between outputting RGB video (for a computer monitor) and a composite and/or S-video signal (for a TV type monitor) on 15 pin VGA socket. The $5.49 cable does not have any active electronic circuitry. It just takes the correct TV signals on the VGA connector and runs them into plugs typically used in TV sets.

You would need to purchase a VGA to TV scan converter box in order to drive your TV from the VGA computer video outputs of your PC. The cheap ones are almost not worth the bother because the resulting TV picture will be blurred and may have strange color artifacts at any sharp edges in the picture. The more expensive converters will do a *little* better job but may cost the same or even more than just buying a new larger computer monitor.

EDIT: Corrected Typo


----------



## pragan (Jul 20, 2007)

Hi Chuck,

thank you so much for the detailed reply. Very useful. I will go with a new monitor becoz that gives good quality ..

Thanks Again
Pragan


----------

